# Nikon d7100 might be annonced next week



## Apop (Feb 15, 2013)

http://nikonrumors.com/2013/02/15/confirmed-nikon-press-conference-next-week-very-good-chance-of-d7100-announcement.aspx/


If it's true ,I hope canon will follow shortly! ,

I am curious to see what these crop bodies will be packing, it will give some indication to what we can expect in a 7d/d300(s) successor


----------



## Aglet (Feb 15, 2013)

Apop said:


> I am curious to see what these crop bodies will be packing, it will give some indication to what we can expect in a 7d/d300(s) successor


ditto. I'm hoping a 7d2 will arrive this summer as I already dumped my 7d for IQ reasons. Miss the speed and AF and I don't have the long glass for Nikon that I do for Canon otherwise I'd try that next new Nikon whatever semi-pro crop-body.


----------



## Apop (Feb 16, 2013)

A 7d2 is also on my list.., I am not i a hurry but wouldnt mind one either 

Any chance they put the 5d3 autofocus system in the 7d successor?, an improved sensor(less noisy then the 7d) and 8-10 fps would make me buy one


----------



## J.R. (Feb 16, 2013)

Apop said:


> I am curious to see what these crop bodies will be packing, it will give some indication to what we can expect in a 7d/d300(s) successor



I don't think Canon's product line will be influenced by what Nikon makes in the short run. If at all the 7D2 is to be released this year, it will only be undergoing fine tuning / final touches. IMHO, it will be extremely unlikely that it will add to the camera something new which comes up in the Nikons variants. If 

its a cosmetic change or a gimmick like the GPS, maybe Canon will feel compelled to add it but nothing major.


----------



## candyman (Feb 16, 2013)

Apop said:


> A 7d2 is also on my list.., I am not i a hurry but wouldnt mind one either
> 
> *Any chance they put the 5d3 autofocus system in the 7d successor?, an improved sensor(less noisy then the 7d) and 8-10 fps* would make me buy one




My guess....not likely. A 7D successor may have increased megapixels(likely 20 tot 22), one stop better noise reduction, fps still around 8, new menu with presets like 1Dx.....but this all is a guess


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 17, 2013)

Apop said:


> Any chance they put the 5d3 autofocus system in the 7d successor?



The af arrays for full frame and aps-c are quite different, no chance of a straight port from the 5d3.



J.R. said:


> I don't think Canon's product line will be influenced by what Nikon makes in the short run.



Imho the opposite is true - just with the d600/6d Canon will make sure the d7100 competitor (i.e the 70d) will have at least some appeal, just like the "one good feature" 6d has with the low light af center point.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 17, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Apop said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance they put the 5d3 autofocus system in the 7d successor?
> ...



My point was that in the *short run *it may not be possible for Canon to make any substantial modifications to the 7D2 / 70D beyond what it has already planned. If the 7D2/70D were to be announced within 4-6 months, it must be undergoing the final testing and I doubt whether any modification beyond a cosmetic change and/or a gimmick will be possible. 

I agree though that the the 7D2/70D will carry a major upgrade from the current 7D. A superb autofocus, 10 fps, better sensor ... the wishlist goes on


----------



## candyman (Feb 17, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Apop said:
> ...




GPS & WiFi ......more likely in the 70D. The 7D can make use of the GP-E2, I am sure the successor of the 7D as well


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 17, 2013)

The 60 D and the D7000 are the competitors, and sales wise, its far ahead, simply because it costs less.
Nikon has yet to produce a competitor to the 7D, which is one of the reasons we do not see a MK II. The D300s is almost dead, and does not match the 7D.


----------

